# Studying while stoned



## SmokeyLin (Apr 22, 2006)

i like to study while stoned. i'm a university student, and have found that studying while inebriated makes everything more enjoyable. i don't remember all that i read while stoned tho. while many of my peers enjoy being stoned, none of them enjoy studying while stoned. am i one of a few?


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 22, 2006)

High to you, SmokeyLin

You are not alone.
I enjoy a good smoke along with a good book.
I'm currently running for my A+ and N+ exams.... well, I say running.... it's more like plodding along, stopping for no apparent reason, monging out for 10 minutes, then having to re-read what I've just read!!!.........
..............erm...........
.........erm.........
...erm, did I mention that I'm currently running for my A+ and N+ exams.... well, I say running.... ..........  ..........    .........      ............


 The Skinmaster


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 22, 2006)

to make this short....i had a friend who smoked everyday. Straight a student but he was put on papers and dropped to c's. It took a good month or two before he pulled it up but he still doesnt do as well as he did. BTW he comes off his papers in may. I'll see what he gets when he smokes again


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 22, 2006)

I know what you mean!
The old M.J is a son-***** when it comes to erasing all your short-time memory.
The amount of re-reading I have to do sometimes makes me think! (_get it? makes me think??........oh I know! it's terrible really!_)


 The Skinmaster


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 23, 2006)

i am done school....i don't have to study  ...but i quite enjoy reading while high...and being high makes sit longer and get more absorbed in it


----------



## SmokeyLin (Apr 24, 2006)

haha, thanks for confirming my suspicions about smoking and studying and the short term memory lapse...i find that taking notes while stoned helped jog the memory too =)


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 24, 2006)

I find that if I take notes while studying then it permanently writes it to my brain.  Something about writing it down makes it stick better.

If I'm stoned while studying,  I will find myself getting lost and having to go back and read it again.


----------



## SmokeyLin (Apr 27, 2006)

_Hello!! so i wanted to post this because i think it's great news for me..i finished my undergrad today and i feel greeeat!! and yes i agree w/ u Weeddog, something about writing it down does do wonders.. it actually makes me feel great when i recall it later. we need to bust those 'dumb stoner' jokes...peace _


----------

